# need metronidazole (metro) - where to buy?



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

I think my tropheus may be getting bloat and want to nip it at the bud, where can someone get some metronidazole (metro)?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you can get them from April or pharmacy?


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser Aquarium selling it for $12 each I think


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

founds some at Rogers Aquatics...thanks.


----------

